# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΕΥΡΕΣΗ-ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  MODULATOR  SCART  TO  RF  (VHF)

## gregpro

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/phonola...?language_id=2 Καλησπέρα  σε  όλους. Αγόρασα  από  το  ebay  μια  vintage  ασπρόμαυρη  τηλεόραση, σε  καλή  κατάσταση  και  την  περιμένω  να  έρθει.  Το  θέμα  είναι  ότι  πλέον  δεν  υπάρχει  αναλογικό  σήμα  και  η  τηλεόραση  δέχεται  μόνο  VHF  (γράφει  όμως  "UHF  ready".) Φυσικά, δεν  έχει  SCART, μόνο  είσοδο  κεραίας. Σκέφτηκα  ότι  η  λύση  είναι  ένας  διαμορφωτής, ο  οποίος  θα  δέχεται  το  σήμα  από  το  scart  του  ψηφιακού  δέκτη  και  θα  το  μετατρέπει  σε  αναλογικό  RF  σήμα. Όμως, ψάχνοντας  στο  ίντερνετ, βρήκα  μόνο  διαμορφωτές  με  UHF  (κανάλια  21-69.) Υπάρχει  περίπτωση  να  βρω  αυτό  που  θέλω, ώστε  να  μπορέσω  να  προβάλλω  κάτι  στην  οθόνη;
Αυτή  είναι  η  τηλεόραση, στο  παραπάνω  λινκ.

----------


## chip

φτιάξε με lm2889

----------

gregpro (08-01-16)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Υπάρχουν στην αγορά, ποιο είναι το θέμα σου ?
http://www.cosmomarket.gr/index.php?...d=022610540689

----------

gregpro (08-01-16)

----------


## radiotimes

Το καλυτερο ειναι ενας παλιος διαμοεφωτης απο Playstation1 που ειναι στα VHF.Εχτες μου επεσε στα χερια ενας τετοιος  και νομιζω εχω και τον παλιο δικο μου που δουλευει.

----------

gregpro (08-01-16)

----------


## stratos111

Υπάρχουν και ψηφιακοί δέκτες με loop out. Δεν χρειάζονται όλα αυτά. Δες παράδειγμα εδώ: http://www.edision.gr/index.php?SCRE...&ProductID=294

----------


## gregpro

> φτιάξε με lm2889



Βρήκα  το  παρακάτω  σχέδιο  με  3  τρανσίστορ, αλλά  δεν  ξέρω  αν  είναι  δοκιμασμένο  και  δουλεύει.





> Υπάρχουν στην αγορά, ποιο είναι το θέμα σου ?
> http://www.cosmomarket.gr/index.php?...d=022610540689



Ευχαριστώ, είχα  "φάει"  το  ίντερνετ, αλλά  δεν  έβρισκα  σαν  αυτό  στο  λινκ  που  μου  έδωσες. Όλα  ήταν  UHF. Αν  δε  βρω  φθηνότερη  λύση, αυτό  θα  αγοράσω.





> Το καλυτερο ειναι ενας παλιος διαμοεφωτης απο Playstation1 που ειναι στα VHF.Εχτες μου επεσε στα χερια ενας τετοιος  και νομιζω εχω και τον παλιο δικο μου που δουλευει.



Παίρνει  σήμα  από  scart; Τον  πουλάς; Θα  με  ενδιέφερε.





> Υπάρχουν και ψηφιακοί δέκτες με loop out. Δεν χρειάζονται όλα αυτά. Δες παράδειγμα εδώ: http://www.edision.gr/index.php?SCRE...&ProductID=294



Δε  λέει  αν  έχει  VHF. Η  τηλεόραση  είναι  VHF.cir_rfv027_156.gif

----------


## gregpro

Και  κάτι  ακόμα. Έχω  ακούσει  ότι  τα  παλιά  χρόνια, το  τηλεοπτικό  σήμα  ήταν  405  γραμμές, ενώ  μετά  άλλαξε  σε  625. Η  τηλεόραση  μου, αν  δείτε  το  λινκ  στο  πρώτο  ποστ, κατασκευάστηκε  περίπου  το  1958. Τότε, το  σήμα  ήταν  ακόμα  στις  405  γραμμές;  Δηλαδή, η  τηλεόραση  δέχεται  σήμα  405  ή  625  γραμμών;

----------


## radiotimes

Παίρνει  σήμα  από  scart; Τον  πουλάς; Θα  με  ενδιέφερε.

Εχει εισοδο RCA extra, συν την εξοδο του playstation που αμα κοψεις το βυσμα και βρεις τα καλωδια το προσαρμοζεις σε scart.Αν σε ενδιαφερει να βγαλω φωτο κια αν θες στον στελνω με επιβαρυνση μονο τα μεταφορικα.
Ειναι απο PS2 τελικα.

----------


## gregpro

Με  ενδιαφέρει, αν  είναι  εύκολο, τράβα  μερικές  φωτογραφίες. Η  έξοδος  του  ps2  είναι  3  RCA;  Υπάρχουν  νομίζω  στην  αγορά  μετατροπείς  από  scart  σε  3  RCA.  Ο  διαμορφωτής  βγάζει  και  εικόνα  και  ήχο;

----------


## radiotimes

IMAG0013.jpgΑυτο ειναι Γρηγορη.Ουσιαστικα εχει και δευτερη εισοδο βιντεο.Απ' οτι θυμαμαι οταν εκλεινε το playstation ενεργοποιουνταν η δευτερη εισοδος.ΑΝ κοψεις τον κονεκτορα του PS2 και βαλεις scart θα εισαι οκ.

----------


## chip

Το σχεδιάκι με τα τρία τρανζίστορ δεν έχει ήχο.

----------


## gregpro

Οκ, άρα  θα  πάρω  αυτό  που  μου  πρόσφερε  ο  Δημήτρης (radiotimes.)

----------


## gregpro

> Και  κάτι  ακόμα. Έχω  ακούσει  ότι  τα  παλιά  χρόνια, το  τηλεοπτικό  σήμα  ήταν  405  γραμμές, ενώ  μετά  άλλαξε  σε  625. Η  τηλεόραση  μου, αν  δείτε  το  λινκ  στο  πρώτο  ποστ, κατασκευάστηκε  περίπου  το  1958. Τότε, το  σήμα  ήταν  ακόμα  στις  405  γραμμές;  Δηλαδή, η  τηλεόραση  δέχεται  σήμα  405  ή  625  γραμμών;



Σχετικά  με  αυτό, γνωρίζει  κανείς;

----------


## angel_grig

Σε αυτο που θα σου στειλει ο Δημητρης εκτος απο το av σημα πρεπει να δωσεις και τροφοδοσια 5 βολτ (δες το Pinout του playstation).Εγω εχω παρει ενα τετοιο (τσεκαρισμενο δουλευει 100%):
$_57.jpg
Εαν δεν σου κανει του Δημητρη ,παρτο  μονο απο Γερμανια,γιατι απο αμερικη ειναι ntsc ..πχ εδω με 1 ευρω 
Οι 405 γραμμες υπηρχαν μονο στην Αγγλια οποτε λογικα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα (εκτος και εαν η συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση προοριζοταν για την αγγλικη αγορα,λιγο δυσκολο βεβαια)
Η τηλεοραση θα θελει αλλαγη πυκνωτων πριν την λειτουργησεις ..ελπιζω να ξερεις γιατι υπαρχουν υψηλες τασεις και πρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικος..

----------

gregpro (10-01-16)

----------


## radiotimes

> Σε αυτο που θα σου στειλει ο Δημητρης εκτος απο το av σημα πρεπει να δωσεις και τροφοδοσια 5 βολτ (δες το Pinout του playstation).Εγω εχω παρει ενα τετοιο (τσεκαρισμενο δουλευει 100%):
> $_57.jpg
> Εαν δεν σου κανει του Δημητρη ,παρτο  μονο απο Γερμανια,γιατι απο αμερικη ειναι ntsc ..πχ εδω με 1 ευρω 
> Οι 405 γραμμες υπηρχαν μονο στην Αγγλια οποτε λογικα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα (εκτος και εαν η συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση προοριζοταν για την αγγλικη αγορα,λιγο δυσκολο βεβαια)
> Η τηλεοραση θα θελει αλλαγη πυκνωτων πριν την λειτουργησεις ..ελπιζω να ξερεις γιατι υπαρχουν υψηλες τασεις και πρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικος..




Ακριβως Γρηγορη εχω ενημερωση τον αλλο Γρηγορη οτι χρειαζεται εξτρα τροφοδοσια και αυτο κανω αυτη την στιγμη να του βαλω ενα φις για εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια και μετατροπη με scart.

----------

angel_grig (09-01-16), 

gregpro (10-01-16)

----------


## angel_grig

> Ακριβως Γρηγορη εχω ενημερωση τον αλλο Γρηγορη οτι χρειαζεται εξτρα τροφοδοσια και αυτο κανω αυτη την στιγμη να του βαλω ενα φις για εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια και μετατροπη με scart.



Ωραιος!! :OK:

----------


## gregpro

> Σε αυτο που θα σου στειλει ο Δημητρης εκτος απο το av σημα πρεπει να δωσεις και τροφοδοσια 5 βολτ (δες το Pinout του playstation).Εγω εχω παρει ενα τετοιο (τσεκαρισμενο δουλευει 100%):
> $_57.jpg
> Εαν δεν σου κανει του Δημητρη ,παρτο  μονο απο Γερμανια,γιατι απο αμερικη ειναι ntsc ..πχ εδω με 1 ευρω 
> Οι 405 γραμμες υπηρχαν μονο στην Αγγλια οποτε λογικα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα (εκτος και εαν η συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση προοριζοταν για την αγγλικη αγορα,λιγο δυσκολο βεβαια)
> Η τηλεοραση θα θελει αλλαγη πυκνωτων πριν την λειτουργησεις ..ελπιζω να ξερεις γιατι υπαρχουν υψηλες τασεις και πρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικος..



Ευχαριστώ  για  την  απάντηση! Η  τηλεόραση  είναι  ιταλική, οπότε  μάλλον  είναι  οκ  με  τις  γραμμές. Θα  της  κάνω  γενική  συντήρηση, καθαρισμό  και  αλλαγή  όλων  των  πυκνωτών. Θα  την  παρουσιάσω  στο  φόρουμ.

----------


## gregpro

> Ακριβως Γρηγορη εχω ενημερωση τον αλλο Γρηγορη οτι χρειαζεται εξτρα τροφοδοσια και αυτο κανω αυτη την στιγμη να του βαλω ενα φις για εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια και μετατροπη με scart.



Ευχαριστώ  πολύ  Δημήτρη! Έχεις  π.μ.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Τι εγινε τελικα??? Δουλεψε η τηλεοραση ολα ενταξει?

----------


## gregpro

> Τι εγινε τελικα??? Δουλεψε η τηλεοραση ολα ενταξει?



Η  τηλεόραση  ήρθε  τελικά  με  σπασμένη  καθοδική  λυχνία. Λάθος  μου  που  πήρα  τηλεόραση  αντίκα  από  το  εξωτερικό. Τώρα  ξέρω  ότι  οι  τηλεοράσεις  αυτού  του  είδους  δεν  αντέχουν  τη μεταφορά.
Anyway, το  modulator  που  μου  χάρισε  ο  φίλτατος  Δημήτρης  (radiotimes)  δουλεύει  κανονικότατα  και  το  χρησιμοποιώ  στις  υπόλοιπες  λαμπάτες  τηλεοράσεις  μου. Ελπίζω  αυτό  το  καλοκαίρι  να  βρω  χρόνο  για  να  παρουσιάσω  στο  forum  τη  συλλογή  μου, η  οποία  αποτελείται  από  12  ραδιόφωνα, 5  τηλεοράσεις, μαγνητόφωνα, πικάπ  και  διάφορα  vintage  όργανα  μετρήσεως. Σκοπεύω  να  παρουσιάσω  ολόκληρη  τη  διαδικασία  συντήρησης-επισκευής  αυτών  των  αντικειμένων.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Η  τηλεόραση  ήρθε  τελικά  με  σπασμένη  καθοδική  λυχνία. Λάθος  μου  που  πήρα  τηλεόραση  αντίκα  από  το  εξωτερικό. Τώρα  ξέρω  ότι  οι  τηλεοράσεις  αυτού  του  είδους  δεν  αντέχουν  τη μεταφορά.
> Anyway, το  modulator  που  μου  χάρισε  ο  φίλτατος  Δημήτρης  (radiotimes)  δουλεύει  κανονικότατα  και  το  χρησιμοποιώ  στις  υπόλοιπες  λαμπάτες  τηλεοράσεις  μου. Ελπίζω  αυτό  το  καλοκαίρι  να  βρω  χρόνο  για  να  παρουσιάσω  στο  forum  τη  συλλογή  μου, η  οποία  αποτελείται  από  12  ραδιόφωνα, 5  τηλεοράσεις, μαγνητόφωνα, πικάπ  και  διάφορα  vintage  όργανα  μετρήσεως. Σκοπεύω  να  παρουσιάσω  ολόκληρη  τη  διαδικασία  συντήρησης-επισκευής  αυτών  των  αντικειμένων.



Σωπα ρε.........
Ποσο την ειχες αγορασει?? Εαν και μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο το πως εσπασε..

----------


## gregpro

120 €  μαζί  με  τα  μεταφορικά. Ο  πωλητής  δεν  την  πακετάρισε  όπως  έπρεπε, αλλά  ακόμα  και  αν  το  έκανε  σωστά, πάλι  θα  έσπαγε. Οι  πολύ  παλιές  τηλεοράσεις  (πριν  το  1960)  όπως  αυτή, σπάνε  πολύ  πιο  εύκολα  επειδή  οι  οθόνες  τους  έχουν  μακρύτερους  λαιμούς.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> 120 €  μαζί  με  τα  μεταφορικά. Ο  πωλητής  δεν  την  πακετάρισε  όπως  έπρεπε, αλλά  ακόμα  και  αν  το  έκανε  σωστά, πάλι  θα  έσπαγε. Οι  πολύ  παλιές  τηλεοράσεις  (πριν  το  1960)  όπως  αυτή, σπάνε  πολύ  πιο  εύκολα  επειδή  οι  οθόνες  τους  έχουν  μακρύτερους  λαιμούς.



Το ξερω οτι εχουν μακρυτερους λαιμους αλλα και παλι περιεργο μου φαινεται.

----------

